# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Considering dart frogs

## Robbie

Where I live they don't sell dart frogs, like at all. So I'd have to order them online from Alberta or something if I got them. I have tomato frogs, pacman and firebellies currently. Are dart frogs harder to care for?

Do you guys enjoy keeping them or are they about as interesting as tree frogs? I can get tree frogs where I live at least.

----------


## jclee

I've not done it yet, but I recommend that you do some research and look for a reliable breeder on www.dendroboard.com. I follow that forum for the vivarium design tips (which are awesome), but it's meant predominately for dendrobate (dart frog) enthusiasts.

----------


## Robbie

Thanks, that's a good site you pointed out. I was also looking at Josh's Frogs on YouTube and their website. My opinions will be limited because of living on the east coast of Canada. Sadly I won't have access to most american breeders. Josh's frogs has a connection with Reptile Express Canada, which have many beginner dart frogs. But this would be expensive, so I may stick to tomato frogs for the time being. Looks like their are some fairly simple set ups for dart frogs, but keeping track of fruit fly cultures would be tricky to cause I'd have to order them from time to time. Maybe in the future, something I can research for now.

----------


## jclee

The folks on dendroboard might know of Canadian breeders or retailers that can ship to Canada. If you're really interested, it's worth asking.  :Smile:

----------


## Josh

I've been on dendroboard for about a year now, a lot more in the past month or two, and I would definitely go with jclee's advice. Go into the "wanted" section and ask if there are any breeders in Canada or even Nova Scotia that you could buy from.

I just finished constructing my first tank, to house a pair of dendrobates auratus, and I currently keep tree frogs, and I have gotten most of my information from frog forum and all the lovely people here. That being said, though, dendroboard is definitely worth checking out, and do lots of research, start culturing FFs now and build the tank at least a month before getting the frogs, quarantine, the whole shebang.

----------


## Robbie

can dart frogs eat pin head crickets or do they require fruit fly cultures? Thanks

----------


## Jason

I wouldn't feed them crickets, if crickets avoid being eaten, they can grow quite large and take on the frogs.

----------


## bill

Check out understory enterprises. They are a Canadian breeder of darts. On the eastern side of Canada, if I remember correctly. 

As far as care, provided the tank parameters are in order 70-80* temps 85+ humidity, care is simple. Mist at least once daily, and feed daily. 

As far as culturing flies, just get a starter kit with cups, media, lids, ect., and make your own. That way, you never run short. You will also need to culture springtails and Isopods for a cleaner crew and to help keep mold at bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Oh, I forgot to answer the pinhead question. Some of the larger darts, like terribilis, Leucs and some tincs will eat pinheads, but as Jason pointed out, if they are not eaten completely, the stragglers need to be removed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lija

Geez, what are you talking about for not being able to get darts on the east coast? I'd die to have possibilities like yours, tons of breeders, you can keep anyone you want including phyllobates. 
Do you drive? It's not far from Montreal, even Toronto area is probably a day trip or so. Anyhow - fb groups - canadian amphibian classified, canadian vivarium plants classified, canadian dart frog community (fb),  canadart forum to say a few. The shows are going on in Toronto area quite frequentky too. And I'm pretty sure there are people from NS that are breeding darts too. Understory is in Toronto area as well. 
Living in Alberta I'm shipping from the east coast  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

> Geez, what are you talking about for not being able to get darts on the east coast? I'd die to have possibilities like yours, tons of breeders, you can keep anyone you want including phyllobates. 
> Do you drive? It's not far from Montreal, even Toronto area is probably a day trip or so. Anyhow - fb groups - canadian amphibian classified, canadian vivarium plants classified, canadian dart frog community (fb),  canadart forum to say a few. The shows are going on in Toronto area quite frequentky too. And I'm pretty sure there are people from NS that are breeding darts too. Understory is in Toronto area as well. 
> Living in Alberta I'm shipping from the east coast


Hi Lija! I guess I haven't looked hard enough then. Well I have no car and I'm doing a work term in college so I'm semi poor at the moment. Lots of money just putting it all on my loan to pay it back. I don't want to have to order fruit flies in the mail all the time, so hopefully they are close or I'd have to buy small crickets and hope for pin heads. Can you link me up with breeders?  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

Why do you want to ship flies? you get 2 different cultures to start with and fruit fly media - I am usually getting repashy super fly from northern gecko the biggest tub, free shipping for 100+ orders. And then you just culture as many as you need. 32oz cups you can get from the same northern gecko or superstore wholesale, lids - I got mine in bulk from northern gecko. If you buy flies and not culturing them you will go bankrupt fast enough.  :Smile:  you can even make your own media, but I don't like doing it ( personal preference). 
Understory enterprises - one of the biggest breeders in Canada. Look at their website - they always have at least half of these frogs in the pictures, email them for availability. They have plants too and awesome moss that I need to get more of again. 
I suggest you ask the same question on fb groups I mentioned, you will be set up in no time! And your main dilemma will be how to choose the ONES lol

----------

